# Private Terry John Street, 2PPCLI - 04 April 2008



## Franko (4 Apr 2008)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20080404/soldier_afghanistan_080404/20080404?hub=TopStories



> *Canadian soldier killed by IED in Afghanistan*
> 
> Updated Fri. Apr. 4 2008 6:25 PM ET
> 
> ...


----------



## ark (4 Apr 2008)

RIP Soldier


----------



## ex-Sup (4 Apr 2008)

Soldier now identified (see above article); RIP and condolences.  





> Private Terry John Street, 24, of the 2nd Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, based in Shilo, Man. was identified as the soldier killed. He was from Hull, Que.


----------



## Franko (4 Apr 2008)

Updates from CTV:





> Canadian soldier killed by IED in Afghanistan
> 
> Updated Fri. Apr. 4 2008 6:48 PM ET
> 
> ...


----------



## eechoss (4 Apr 2008)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## AffLicTi0N (4 Apr 2008)

Rest in Peace bro


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Apr 2008)

RIP  :cdnsalute:


----------



## Jordan (4 Apr 2008)

RIP


----------



## tomahawk6 (4 Apr 2008)

Tragic news.


----------



## NL_engineer (4 Apr 2008)

RIP Troop   :cdnsalute:


----------



## BernDawg (4 Apr 2008)

Stand easy soldier.  You've done your duty.


----------



## danchapps (4 Apr 2008)

Rest easy, you did your job with honour.


----------



## fire_guy686 (4 Apr 2008)

Rest Easy Pte Street.

Thoughts and Prayers with his Family and 2VP


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Apr 2008)

MND Statement


Statement
Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the death of private Terry John Street
NR–08.021 - April 4, 2008

OTTAWA - The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister of the Atlantic Canada Opportunities Agency, issued the following statement today on the death of a Canadian soldier in Afghanistan: 

"I would like to offer my sincerest condolences to the family and friends of Private Terry John Street who succumbed to his injuries today in Afghanistan. My thoughts and prayers are with them during this most difficult time. 

Real, measurable progress has been made in Afghanistan, but much remains to be done. It is only through the hard work, dedication and sacrifice of remarkable Canadians like Private Terry John Street that Afghanistan will once again flourish and stand on its own as reminder of the success we as a country and as members of a coalition can have when we stand steadfast and work towards a common goal." 

-30-

Private Terry John Street, was a member of the 2nd Battalion Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry, based in Shilo, Manitoba.


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Apr 2008)

Damn. More sad news. RIP Soldier, you will be missed.


----------



## Haggis (4 Apr 2008)

Damn!

To St. Michael's ranks you go, Pte Street, as Heaven is yours to guard now.

RIP and condolences to his family, friends and Regiment.


----------



## Richie (4 Apr 2008)

Very sad news. My thoughts are with his family and friends. RIP Terry John Street, you gave your life to protect Canadians and to help Afghans. You made a difference. Thank you.


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Apr 2008)

Here is the photo DND released of Pte. Street.


Baker


----------



## punkd (4 Apr 2008)

Was 2 years ago last month we graduated basic together.

RIP Terry.


----------



## wildman0101 (4 Apr 2008)

rest in peace soldier  
you will not be forgotten  
condolences to family,,,comrades,,,and friends..
                      thank-you for carring the torch
                                      scoty b


----------



## armoured recce man (4 Apr 2008)

deepest sympathie to the family


rip


----------



## lone bugler (4 Apr 2008)

RIP 

You served Canada with honour


----------



## Celticgirl (4 Apr 2008)

R.I.P. Private


----------



## Rocketryan (4 Apr 2008)

Rest In Peace Soldier


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Apr 2008)

RIP 


Condolences to his family.


----------



## Rodahn (5 Apr 2008)

It is always sad to see a brethren lost.

Rest in Peace, your job is done.


----------



## manhole (5 Apr 2008)

condolences to his family and friends.......RIP, soldier.........and thank you for your service


----------



## slowmode (5 Apr 2008)

punkd said:
			
		

> Was 2 years ago last month we graduated basic together.
> 
> RIP Terry.


  My prayers go to him and his family. May he Rest In Peace


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (5 Apr 2008)

My heart goes out to his brothers in arms and the family of Pte. Street.  You have dealt a heavy blow.  I hope that one day they will be able to find peace in their lives again.  Thank you, Terry.


----------



## geo (6 Apr 2008)

At ease Pte Street, your work is done

My condolences to Family, friends and comrades

At the going down of the sun,
and in the morn
we will remember them

CHIMO!


----------



## 29CARR (7 Apr 2008)

Pte Street:
I pray for you, your family, friends, and your brothers in arms who remain to finish your fine work.  Thank you for volunteering to do this good work.
May you Rest in Peace.


----------



## Starlight31 (7 Apr 2008)

God speed, RIP Brother


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Apr 2008)

Article Link


Media Advisory
Our fallen soldier returns home
LFCA MA 08-005 - April 7, 2008

OTTAWA, Ont. — Our fallen soldier, Private Terry Street, 24, of the 2nd Battalion Princess Patricia’s Light Infantry, based at Canadian Forces Base Shilo, Manitoba, is scheduled to return home to Canada tomorrow. 

Where: 8 Wing Trenton, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario. 

When: Tuesday, April 8, 7:00 p.m. 

What: At the wishes of the family, there will be no media permitted on the tarmac and no interviews will be given. 

Present to pay their respects will be Her Excellency, the Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, The Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, the Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister of the Atlantic Canada Opportunities Agency, and other dignitaries. 

Pte Street was killed at approximately 6:15 p.m. Kandahar time on April 4, when the armoured vehicle he was in struck a suspected Improvised Explosive Device (IED). 

-30- 

Note to the Editor/News Director: 

CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer, Major Isabelle Robitaille, can be reached at (613) 392-2811 ext. 4565, or at: robitaille.mji@forces.gc.ca 

Inquiries regarding the deceased or the funeral ceremony may be addressed to Captain Lena Angell, 1 CMBG PAO (780) 973-4011 ext 1945 or at angell.lb@forces.gc.ca. 

For all other queries, please contact the Media Liaison Office at (866) 377-0811. 

For flight information, please contact the Air Passenger Terminal at 1-800-487-1186.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Apr 2008)

Just learned of the tragedy - condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of Pte. Street....


----------



## seccee99 (1 May 2008)

Another one taken from us - may he rest in peace.

May god bless his family.


----------



## Teflon (1 May 2008)

Rest in peace and farewell brother


----------

